# No Cal Cannondale Dealer



## ghostzapper2007 (May 22, 2007)

I have been looking for a No Cal Cannondale dealer who stocks the 2007 CAAD9 Optimo 2road bike , and have not found one yet near me in Chico, CA. In fact, several of the shops I called say they can order one but do not stock any Cannondale road bikes. Is this normal practice for Cannondale dealers not to stock their road offerings? 

Can anyone name a good No Cal Cannondale dealer who I could deal with for on 07' CAAD9 Optimo 2 bike who might actually have one in stock to look at? Also, is there any type of Cannondale trade in deal where I could trade a used road frameset or bike for a discount on the purchase of a CAAD9 frameset only, not the complete bike?


----------



## avm247 (Aug 19, 2006)

I think City Bicycle Works in Sacramento had a CAAD9 bike (916)447-2453.

You might also try Mike's Bike's in Sacramento, they may have one at one of their other stores and can transfer it over (916) 446-BIKE.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

In addition to Mike's Bikes in Sacramento, you might want to call Davis Wheel Works (in Davis of course). I was there last week. I saw several Synapses, CAAD9s and a System Six. I don't recall the sizes unfortunately.


----------



## iharasensei (Jul 10, 2007)

Sports Basement in Sunnyvale, CA had a CAAD9 Optimo 2 config in 54cm and jet black. It was more than a week ago, so I don't know if they still have it.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

REI stocks Cannondales. The closest one to you is probably the Roseville store.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

jetdog9 said:


> REI stocks Cannondales. The closest one to you is probably the Roseville store.



REI stocks Cannondales? Yuck. Do they know what the heck they are doing?


----------



## iharasensei (Jul 10, 2007)

Ew, I wouldn't buy from REI either. If you have a Silicon Valley Triathlon Club membership (www.svtriclub.org), you can get a discount at Mike's Bikes or Sports Basement. Happy shopping


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Depends on which REI... I think at some of them, they have just as good mechanics as anywhere else. Worth checking it out...


----------



## 190 (Nov 22, 2006)

the rei in Sacramento had a few of scratched 07 cannondales at full price. and they had a few 06 cannondales that said new 07 models. and nobody in the store knew what was going on. roseville has a few, but same deal.

i think mikes and city are the best around, and i know mikes can order anything.


----------

